# Kemah - Light Show Part II



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

As promised...


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Those are some awesome photos. I know where to go for a photo expert now. You have some talent there friend. Very nice.


Some spinach for ya!

GCB


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

i hate kemah now, it use to be a place where the locals would hang out at jolies and all the other resturants. Now its a tourist attraction =-/. Nice photos thought


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Ditto on the way cool in part one!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Wow! Did you use a star filter on that second photo or did you get a natural star burst from the lights?. Now you've got me wanting to go out and shoot some night scenes. Nice stuff.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Spectacular as always! My Wife loved them too although she doesn't like rides. She thinks the ferris wheel goes as fast as it looks in your picture. :smile: :smile:


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Very cool again


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Well, Golly Bill ...i sure like that ornery scutter Goin Coastal has in his Avatar


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Not a filter*



Dorado-Mahi said:


> Wow! Did you use a star filter on that second photo or did you get a natural star burst from the lights?. Now you've got me wanting to go out and shoot some night scenes. Nice stuff.


Ray, The problem with cross-screens is that thy always soften an image. This effect is from having the lens closed down as far as possible for maximum dof. I have had a lot of problems with a haze around lights that looks like a focusing issue with digital if I open the lens up too far. Here's another example...


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

As always great shots Rusty...question on exposure times. How do you calculate the exposure time?


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

even if it Kemah tourist trap! very impressive pictures!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*One of the great things about digital...*



seawings said:


> As always great shots Rusty...question on exposure times. How do you calculate the exposure time?


is that you get to see the finished product on the screen. I start with what the camra's meters tell me, then view the result, check the histogram (we'll be talking about this soon), the make adjstments and repeat the process.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Way cool Rusty*

I like how the light shows movement, and you have some structure in the picture that is not moving. Beautiful!


----------

